# Titainium retic x titainium whats the outcome?



## Critterkeeper69 (Jan 17, 2018)

Whats the outcome of this cross? All i can find is citron (het titainium) info
Any input would be great
Em


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

I did a web search using the key words "reticulated python titanium genetics heredity" (minus the quotes). Everything I found (including the morphmarket genetics calculator at https://www.morphmarket.com/c/reptiles/pythons/reticulated-pythons/genetic-calculator/) says that all the babies from a titanium x titanium mating will be titaniums.


----------

